# Unlock TTS display



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Do we think it's possible to via VCDS/Vag-com to unlock the TTS speed dial display in an S-Line TT. Is it something that can be done do we this? So you get the main speed dial in the centre of the VC?

Just was wondering was all as I would like to have this option in my S-Line TT


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Good request, if it can be done, I suspect it will probably be well locked down as it is being sighted as a TTS selling feature.

You know what Audi are like they are giving no indication of when cruise retrofit and codes will be available.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Good request, if it can be done, I suspect it will probably be well locked down as it is being sighted as a TTS selling feature.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah your prob right but I know some folk on here are a whiz with the VCDS so just was hoping is all!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

It'll be about as likely as a TTS owner unlocking the R8 rev features imo.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Got cruise control retro fitted by audi on mine!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

DOD00 said:


> Got cruise control retro fitted by audi on mine!


Was it for a MK3?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Audiphil said:


> DOD00 said:
> 
> 
> > Got cruise control retro fitted by audi on mine!
> ...


Second that query


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Swap with mine :mrgreen:

I find it better to have side by side dials.


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi you fitted your cruise control and how much was it to fit


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Was it a mk3


----------

